# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Кто скажет правду про псевдо-вегетарианские продукты?

## Anna

Многие из нас, даже не подозревая этого, едят откровенно невегетарианскую пищу под видом безобидных молочных и т. п. продуктов. (Речь даже не о лецитине и сычуге с желатином - см. ниже неприятные факты про свиной жир, скопированные с прежнего форума).

В то же время, известно, что в некоторых религиях, последователи которых тоже придерживаются ограничений в плане питания, с этой целью работают специальные комитеты. 

Это группы специалистов, которые изучают состав продуктов, исследуют и даже расследуют, зато потом рядовой последователь просто получает четкий список тех продуктов, в которых присутствует "что-то не то". Ему не нужно самому разбираться, вникать в непонятные названия ингредиентов, искать в Интернете правду о мухлеже в пищевых технологиях и т.д. Большинство из нас и не смогут сами разобраться в том, что подсунул производитель. А многие и не захотят. Но производители сейчас подсовывают сплошь и рядом.

Поэтому если бы в Обществе появился комитет или хотя бы один специалист, который бы взялся за составление готового проверенного списка неподходящих продуктов, это помогло бы многим из нас.

Вот цитаты с прежнего форума о том, как нам "подкладывают свинью":

"Их знакомый возит в Москву на молокоперерабатывающий завод животный жир, а обратно везут уже *творог, перемешанный с этим жиром*. Был творог 10-18%, *стал 35-40%*. Ладно 10-100 кг везли, ведь *тоннами* возят и пару раз в неделю. Ужасть! Как узнал об этом, впал в полуобморочное состояние, для выхода из которого, они меня долго отпаивали молоком".

* * *

"Две мои коллеги по работе рассказали, что творится на молочных заводах, у одной из них есть подруга, работающая на одном из крупнейших московских молочных заводов, другая работала сама на другом очень крупном молокозаводе. 

Обе они, хотя имеют отношение к разным заводам, рассказывали (в разные дни, не слыша друг друга) совершенно идентичные вещи. 

Самое главное - что в *творог и сметану*, и другие молочные продукты, *для жирности добавляют СВИНОЙ ЖИР*, который привозят в больших количествах в флягах. 
Особенно много его в глазированных сырках. 

Творог заквашивается сычужным ферментом, и весь, *кроме обезжиренного*, содержит свиное сало".

* * *

*Сгущенка с салом*

Содержание растительного жира в некоторых марках сгущенки доходит до 95%! - утверждают эксперты. Но это цветочки, это хотя бы вегетарианский «продукт». А вот ягодки одной из технологий:

«Вместо коровьего молока восстанавливают сухое. В состав кладут растительное масло, животные жиры *(вплоть до свиного сала)*, питьевую воду... Кстати, именно в последнем случае варить сгущенку наиболее опасно - банку просто разорвет. Вода превращается в пар, а дальше - знакомый сценарий: взрыв, ремонт и непечатная лексика в качестве сопровождения». Источник: http://www.sql.ru/forum/actualutils....14&msg=6380882 

Вывод: 
1. Сгущенку лучше варить самостоятельно из молока с сахаром. Час-другой, и качественная вегетарианская сгущенка готова. 
2. В экадаши употреблять нежелательно, т.к. может содержать крахмал".

* * *

Короче говоря, в последние годы качество молочных продуктов сильно упало, но, что еще хуже для вегетарианцев, эти продукты часто доводят до нужной жирности свиным салом. 
Раз уж в книгах по ведической кулинарии есть указания про сычуг, желатин и т.п., то про свиной жир уж точно стоит проработать. И про все прочие уловки пищевых технологов.
Закрывать на это глаза уже нельзя, так почему бы не перенять опыт других религий, где эти вопросы решаются?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Фактически вы уже сказали правду и эта правда общедоступна в интернете для всех желающих. Практичнее распространять эту информацию на локальном уровне ятр, чем ждать какой-то директивы от Нац. Совета, который собирается лишь несколько раз в год. Национальный Совет не занимается выпуском книг и потому с этими предложениями нужно обращаться прямо к издательствам, например ББТ или Философская книга. То есть, в данном случае это вопрос повышения информированности преданных по узкому вопросу. В принципе, можно включить его в повестку обсуждения следующего Нац.Совета. Но в этом случае желательно подготовить и ясно сформулировать позитивную альтернативу.

----------

